# Cooler Master Announces The Cosmos II Chassis



## btarunr (Jan 2, 2012)

In its 20th year of service, Cooler Master, an industry leading chassis, thermal solution, power supply, peripheral, and accessory manufacturer, today announced the successor to a world renowned chassis line, the Cosmos II. Incomparable in design and specifications, the Cosmos II comes in as among the first of its type. It is an Ultra Tower; a benchmark for all enclosures that exist and all that follow.

Inspired by luxurious supercars, the exterior of the Cosmos II melds aluminum, steel, and mesh into an elegant artistic piece. It utilizes a high-grade aluminum for its primary construction and form. This is supplemented by steel and mesh to add to strength, stability, and overall appeal. It maintains its trademark Cosmos profile and outlook with its reinforced aluminum rails while being further refined for today's advancements in air/water cooling, peripheral support, and styling. Following the supercar feel, the large aluminum side panels swing wide open with a small press of a button. Aluminum sliding doors adorn the well equipped fan and LED control and I/O ports function panel on the top of the case along with the front drive bays. These serve to obscure unsightly cabling and protect drive bays and devices.



 

 

 




*Extreme Water cooling Potential*
A stock Cosmos II supports a 360mm radiator in the top. Removal of the bottom hard drive cages results in space for a 240mm radiator placed on its side; having direct access to cold air from the exterior of the case. Mounting support will vary based on the radiator manufacturer. Large single 120mm or 140mm All-in-one (AIO) water cooling units are supported on the rear exhaust fan port.



 

 

 

 

 

*Hardware Support* 
A full twenty percent larger than its predecessor, Cosmos II can effortlessly hold up to 13 HDDs or SSDs (2 X-docks, mid-cage 5, bottom cages 6) and multiple watercooling radiators. The Cosmos II has 10+1 expansion slots that enable users to install systems from the highest end that include of up to 4-way SLI / Crossfire builds. The +1 expansion slot allows users to install add-on cards via PCI extensions, or install other function panels for CCFL / Cold Cathode lighting control, additional cooling, and much more. Users looking to build the most extreme systems will enjoy the fact that the Cosmos II motherboard tray easily accommodates up to a XL-ATX motherboard.



 

 

 

*Cable Management & Storage*
A professional cable management look is possible with little effort. This is thanks to high quality grommets on the cable management holes and utilizing the many available cable tie zones. Smarter, and larger, placements of these areas allow for efficiently routing cables. A wide array of hardware can be mounted tool-free via the use of the included locking mechanisms, trays, and thumb screws. A very large CPU heat sink retention hole has been placed in the motherboard tray to allow it to be compatible with most types of CPU and motherboard layouts (Current LGA2011 and AMD FM1 sockets are supported).



 



The included front panel connections and controls provide a user with the ability to make on-the-fly changes to fan speed and case LEDs while USB 3.0 and 2.0 ports, and audio connections are also provided as an added means of convenience. This is topped off by two HDD/SSD X-docks in two 5.25" bays. These make mounting extra drives as easy as loading a Blu-ray/DVD/CD.



 

 

The Cosmos II will be available in EU for €349.99 in second half of January, 2012. It will be available at retail and online locations that carry your favorite Cooler Master products.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 2, 2012)

i seen one in person and this thing is absolutely massive!!!!! have you ever needed a crane to move your pc? now you do! lol


----------



## Oandwalkaway (Jan 2, 2012)

The 240 rad looks to just have a retention bracket with Cooler Master on it but is that finally a sample of their in-house designed liquid cooler?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll happily give up my 500r for that.. plus cash..


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL I am showing 9 hours and change. 

Damn awesome looking Cosmos!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2012)

Oandwalkaway said:


> The 240 rad looks to just have a retention bracket with Cooler Master on it but is that finally a sample of their in-house designed liquid cooler?



The head unit on the single AIO says Cooler Master on it. The dual rad says CM on it too, and those brackets don't come with the chassis There is a pair for the bottom of the chassis, but those aren't it!

Also one hidden thing in that last little chart that I think is very important to buyers....this case is near 50 pounds empty!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 2, 2012)

this is my next case for sure.


----------



## popswala (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful lookin case. It does look massive. 

Hows the space for the psu with the added hdd down there? Like is the cage separate to be able to remove the inner hdd cage for longer psu's (HX1000) or will it fit just the way it is? Also it looks like theres an extra opening for a possible 360 rad up top. Is that correct (given you lose the top cd slot)?


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2012)

That's a bad ass looking case but pretty pricey.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess it'll come around 5000 pesos then. mmm... maybe around mid year.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 2, 2012)

WOWOWO


----------



## Le085 (Jan 2, 2012)

Is it compatible with SR-2 or SR-3 motherboards?
I can't see HTPX form factor in compatibility specs

It should have enough room I think..


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2012)

popswala said:


> Beautiful lookin case. It does look massive.
> 
> Hows the space for the psu with the added hdd down there? Like is the cage separate to be able to remove the inner hdd cage for longer psu's (HX1000) or will it fit just the way it is? Also it looks like theres an extra opening for a possible 360 rad up top. Is that correct (given you lose the top cd slot)?



#1 space: The HDD is set it an extension piece to allow room for the longer PSU's. 
#2 removal: they can be completely removed to allow for a dual radiator to be installed there, or used for anything you want to put in that space.
#3 top: There are three holes, 120mm, and the rear of the top pulls off to allow a rad above the steel, or below hanging from inside. Issue with the rad up top is that the chassis doesn't have an extra cutout for the barbs on the rad to point down into the chassis.

If I didn't cover what you meant exactly, feel free to rephrase it, and I will try to be more specific.

@Le0 there is not HPTX compatibility, but I agree it might fit.


----------



## popswala (Jan 2, 2012)

That pretty much covered it. That back part for the psu looked like it extends out to have a longer psu fit there even tho it'll look like its droppin a deuce lol. Thats kinda lame about the rad situation up top. be nice to fit a 360 inside, mount fans under the top above chassis but barbs won't fit. Given you can run tri 580's and want the extra cooling. I guess thats why you can remove the lower hdd cage and mount a rad there seeing there no vent underneath except for psu.

Thanks peety


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2012)

the left side panel has ventilation and allows the pair of fans already there to breathe (and is why there is vents in the right door), so it will still have that access to air flow. It's designed for flow there to go from left to right if you are facing the chassis.


----------



## Shoda (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks awesome! hopefully there is an option to buy a side panel with a window.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2012)

Shoda said:


> Looks awesome! hopefully there is an option to buy a side panel with a window.



I agree it would be nice to see your hardware, but CM was trying for silence with the dual panel construction of the doors. Cutting a window would sort of negate the effort to silence it. Even so, I bet it will be offered soon.


----------



## ckoons1 (Jan 2, 2012)

well its about time COOLER MASTER. I almost lost faith in them.Don't like the HAF cases and they stopped making the ATCS case. this looks good.
just read it weighs 48.5lbs. any one know how many rads it holds?


----------



## Frizz (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome, finally a top notch case with subtle looks, although anyone who would buy this case I could guess would want to be able to see their high-end hardware through a window.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I agree it would be nice to see your hardware, but CM was trying for silence with the dual panel construction of the doors. Cutting a window would sort of negate the effort to silence it. Even so, I bet it will be offered soon.



They offered it for the first one, So you bet they will offer one soon.. God, I love looking at my old Cosmos case..


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 3, 2012)

i was looking to replace my Cosmos S with a Corsair 650 or 800D the other day... but now im waiting for this baby! 
(and yes the Cosmos S does weigh a ton, but how often do you move your main pc around anyways?)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 3, 2012)

Really nice lookin' case but something I can only 'dream' of having.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 3, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> this is my next case for sure.



nice case but too bad i've ordered lian li :shadedshu


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 3, 2012)

WoW I love the interior of the case looks very neat and very huge!


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 3, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> nice case but too bad i've ordered lian li :shadedshu



It's wierd, Lian Li have this major reputation online as being such cool cases worth spending loads of cash on, but I just cant seem to find one that I actually like. Sure they have solid construction but aesthetically they just dont tick my boxes.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 3, 2012)

For that price this thing would have to make my coffee in the morning and then go to work and make money for me. 

Looks awesome thou.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 3, 2012)

I approve


----------



## PremoGS (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like an alien took a shit and froze it, shit on it again, froze it, puked on it, put some fucking plastic on and dumbed a price. EWW.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 3, 2012)

looks absolutely delicious


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1367/pg1/cooler-master-cosmos-ii-case-review-introduction.html


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2012)

Tweaktown Review


----------



## hhumas (Jan 3, 2012)

awesome interior and exterior ..


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 3, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> nice case but too bad i've ordered lian li :shadedshu



I think LianLi will always be better than coolermaster hands down!!


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 3, 2012)

hmmmmmm, gives me ideas and drive to build "Project Cosmos" Part II


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 3, 2012)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I think LianLi will always be better than coolermaster hands down!!



i have used a Lian Li PC-V2120X in my last build.... for the money i spend on that case its not passable on what ya get for it


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jan 3, 2012)

sexy case, too bad its around 3x the cost of my haf x


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 3, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> sexy case, too bad its around 3x the cost of my haf x



Yeah, looks like I'll be sticking with my HAF 932 for a while longer.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 3, 2012)

*FINALLY*

Been waiting ... since the closed-door showcase long ago last year


----------



## acerace (Jan 3, 2012)

PremoGS said:


> Looks like an alien took a shit and froze it, shit on it again, froze it, puked on it, put some fucking plastic on and dumbed a price. EWW.



Don't... feed... the troll... I can't.

Hey you troll, what is wrong with you?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 3, 2012)

PremoGS said:


> Looks like an alien took a shit and froze it, shit on it again, froze it, puked on it, put some fucking plastic on and dumbed a price. EWW.



Are you having a mid life crysis or something, why so much hate and anger?


----------



## Le085 (Jan 3, 2012)

Some photos of a liquid cooled SR-2 


http://www.xtremehardware.it/forum/f18/thread_ufficiale_coolermaster_cosmos_ii-29848/#post366502

It should fit very well


----------



## MasterInvader (Jan 3, 2012)

Regarding the looks, Yes it´s beautiful.

But as for WaterCooling not so sure.  



Le085 said:


> Some photos of a liquid cooled SR-2
> 
> http://www.xtremehardware.it/forum/f18/thread_ufficiale_coolermaster_cosmos_ii-29848/#post366502



I see in the description "XSPC EX 480" but I cant see even one foto of them! 
And that's because you cant install 50/60mm radiators in the top, only "crappy" 25mm!

Nice try but watercooling in this case......


----------



## btarunr (Jan 3, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> For that price this thing would have to make my coffee in the morning and then go to work and make money for me.



With €349.99 worth liquor, I'm sure you can catch a cougar at your local bar, who will make your coffee in the mornings, go to work and make money for you.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 3, 2012)

It looks extremely well thought out and efficient but aesthetically does not do it for me, but, horses for courses as they say.


----------



## Le085 (Jan 3, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Regarding the looks, Yes it´s beautiful.
> 
> But as for WaterCooling not so sure.
> 
> ...



there is room behind the top for at least a 35mm radiator:







maybe a 50mm too, with fans above the top


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 3, 2012)

btarunr said:


> With €349.99 worth liquor, I'm sure you can catch a cougar at your local bar, who will make your coffee in the mornings, go to work and make money for you.



Yeah A Russian Cougar (a mob ex-wife too)mmmmmmmm Uh this is a case thread right......Daydreaming.


----------



## Munki (Jan 3, 2012)

Defiantly going to be getting this when funds become available (along with the 7970  )


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 5, 2012)

_Bit_ of a worklog 'ere...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Le085 said:


> there is room behind the top for at least a 35mm radiator:
> 
> http://www.xtremeshack.com/immagine/i128071_11.jpg
> 
> maybe a 50mm too, with fans above the top



From what I saw in a review, you can't use a push-pull setup even with a 35mm radiator however. If the radiator is "inside" the case, there won't be space for the "push" fans, while if the radiator is "on top of" the case, there would be space for the "push" fans but putting the "pull" fans would mean you can't put back the meshed top cover.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 9, 2012)

twicksisted said:


> It's wierd, Lian Li have this major reputation online as being such cool cases worth spending loads of cash on, but I just cant seem to find one that I actually like. Sure they have solid construction but aesthetically they just dont tick my boxes.



There was one model that slightly resembled the Mac Pro case and I really liked it. Their construction quality seems to be pretty good but, yeah, I don't really like a lot of their designs, externally that is.


----------

